# Deep Hole drilling and rotary table topper



## Holescreek (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a project that prompted me to figure out a way to drill a 1 1/8" hole 7" deep in a chunk of aluminum. My mill has a 5" stroke so that was out. I clamped the material to the CXA toolpost on my lathe and put the drill in the spindle. I'm sure that's no big deal for you guys that use milling attachments on your lathes... this was my first time drilling with the spindle. 






The work envelope I use on my rotary table varies from day to day. I recently had to mount a 16" x 11" X 3/4" plate on my 9" Troyke. I bought a large 1" aluminum plate and mounted it on top of the rotab. I then turned the OD of the plate to 16" diameter cranking the rotab. I added alignment rings in various increments to the top then milled the center hole. Because I am not limited to the T-slot locations I can drill and tap holes where ever I need them to hold parts. The photo shows my 6" X 6" x4.5" home made cube holding another part needing a radius. -Mike


----------



## Noitoen (Apr 15, 2009)

Old saying around here! "He who doesn't have a dog hunts with a cat." :big: :big: :big:


----------



## Davyboy (Apr 15, 2009)

I like the RT table topper. Good for drilling clamping holes as needed, where you need them. Also works as a 'sacrificial' plate under thru holes to keep a hack like me from buggering up the table :-X . That 'cube' looks neat too. I wish I had drilled & tapped mine closer together, like yours. My clamps never seem to be long enough.

DB


----------



## Holescreek (Apr 15, 2009)

DB, That's the "fine" side of the cube! The other side is done in 3/8-16. Much of my machining career was done on a 96" DeVlieg horizontal boring mill so I have a lot of "oversized" tools like the cube and a 65# V-block that will hold a 9" diameter bar. Machining small stuff like what is found on this site presents a special challenge for me. While the items shown are outside of the "model" realm, the concepts still apply. 



> Old saying around here! "He who doesn't have a dog hunts with a cat."



????


----------



## Noitoen (Apr 16, 2009)

???? Want translation? ;D


----------



## itowbig (Apr 16, 2009)

i like the cube i need to make a smaller one. oh great more tools to make :big: ;D


----------



## ozzie46 (Apr 16, 2009)

Noitoen  said:
			
		

> ???? Want translation? ;D




 Means, you use what you have ,  not what you wish you had.

  Ron


----------



## rake60 (Apr 16, 2009)

ozzie46  said:
			
		

> Means, you use what you have ,  not what you wish you had.
> 
> Ron



I'll accept that translation.
Now on with the thread....

Rick


----------

